# This is the f(*&ing shit right here boys!



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Came across some youtube gold and thought I'd share it.
Enjoy.

fast forward to 11:00 min mark to get to playing


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

He's got EVH figured out, and is sharing it with the world.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

That first A was picked with Attitude!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I still don’t understand how he gets the delay pedal to do that bend in ex. 4.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is the tab available anywhere?

TG


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Is the tab available anywhere?
> 
> TG


Van Halen "Eruption" Guitar Tab in C Major - Download & Print

Eruption Tab by Van Halen - Eddie - Distortion Guitar | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Van Halen "Eruption" Guitar Tab in C Major - Download & Print
> 
> Eruption Tab by Van Halen - Eddie - Distortion Guitar | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


Thanks but I was looking for the tab to the specific video above.

TG


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sneaky said:


> I still don’t understand how he gets the delay pedal to do that bend in ex. 4.


Very strange effect. Maybe it's something about that specific model of delay pedal? Does it delay bass frequencies more than treble when that knob is turned?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> Is the tab available anywhere?
> 
> TG


I don't think a lot of those older videos had tabs included. Steve Morse Power lines and the Gambale one I had from the early 90's didn't anyway. Not sure about the others though.


----------

